# Wyke Beck Way



## NorthernDave (26 Jul 2015)

Has anyone cycled this route in Leeds, connecting Roundhay Park and Temple Newsam?

http://www.leeds.gov.uk/docs/Wyke Beck Way Cycle Route.pdf

I'm considering giving it a try, but I've heard a few disconcerting things about the section of the route between Selby Road and Temple Newsam. I don't particularly fancy slogging through acres of mud, or of ending up on a route covered in broken glass...

I'm fairly up to speed with the route between Roundhay Park and York Road, but would like to do the full route at some point before the summer is out as I could incorporate it into a 12-15k(ish) circular route from home.


----------

